# Motherboardanleitung



## timo0804 (3. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute,
noch ein neues Problem von mir. Ich hab das ganze Internet nach einer Anleitung für mein Motherboard abgegrast, habe aber leider nichts gefunden.   
Also, ich brauche diese Anleitung dringend um meine Frontschnittstellen anzuschließen udn dummer Weise habe ich die original Anleitung verlegt   
Hier díe Daten des Motherboards:
Motherboard Eigenschaften	

Motherboard ID 	09/29/2001-i845-W627HF-6A69VM4BC-00
Motherboard Name	MSI MS-6399 (Medion OEM)

soviel dazu...wenn ihr weiter Informationen braucht schreibte es ruhig!

mfg Timo


----------



## timo0804 (5. Juni 2005)

Hat hier keiner ne Ahnung wo ich den herbekomme?


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe diese Seite gefunden.
Der hat das gleiche Board wie Du.
Weiter unten steht auch die Modelbezeichnung und Seriennummer.
Jedoch hat nur die Seriennummer auf medion.de zu Ergebnissen geführt, allerdings nur für Updates/Treiber, nicht aber fürs Handbuch.
Evtl. hilft dir aber ja die Modelbezeichnung weiter.
Stichwort ebay, hin und wieder gehen dort auch Handbücher für ein Paar € über den Tisch weil die Leute den PC schon lange abgedrückt haben.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht entspricht ja eines von diesen Boards Deinem Medion-Gezumpel.
MS-6390 (AMD)
MS-6398 (Intel)


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn überhaupt, dann das 2. Model denn das Board hat einen i845 Chipsatz.
Aus meinem o.g. Link geht auch hervor dass es ein P4 ist.
Auch wenn die Boardbezeichnung ähnlich ist, heisst es noch lange nicht dass es auch nur im entferntesten mit seinem Board übereinstimmt (die Erfahrung musste ich schon machen).

Was aber noch eine Möglichkeit währe, schreibe eine freundliche Anfrage an MSI.
Evtl. können sie dir ein Baugleiches Board nennen.
Oder sie sind zumindest so freundlich und rücken die Pin-Belegung für die Frontanschlüsse raus.
Versuchen kann ja nicht schaden. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juni 2005)

Das kommt davon wenn einem die ID zu lang zum durchforsten ist.
Da steht's ja drin. 
Den Link hab ich mir garnicht angesehen, nur halt mal bei MSI nach MS-639x Boards geschaut.
Mir ist bekannt, dass Medion mit MSI zusammen arbeitet und von denen extra Wuerste gebraten bekommt, aber ich denke mal, dass ein Blick auf's Board vielleicht hilfreich sein kann um zu entscheiden ob es das vielleicht eigene in der "Non-Medion-Version" oder diesem ausreichend aehnlich ist.


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hatte zuerst auch nur das Datum von der ID gelesen.
Erst als ich die o.g. Seite gefunden hatte und dort auch eine ID steht (die ist sogar identisch) habe ich es beim vergleichen der ID's gesehen.

Das 6398 habe ich auch bei MSI gefunden aber ob es evtl das gleichen sein könnte, kann nur Timo sagen.... ich habe das Board hier grad nicht zufällig rumliegen. *g*

Der MD 3000 (in dem das Board anscheinend verbaut wurde) ist bei Medion nichtmal bekannt.... ist wohl schon zu alt.
Dass scheint bei Medion aber auch ein Grundsatz zu sein dass sie den Support schnell einstellen.
Drum merke: wer sich einen Aldi PC kauft, sollte am besten seine Handbücher/Treiber in einem Wertschliessfach deponieren.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## timo0804 (7. Juni 2005)

Leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen,
aber trotzdem bedanke ich mich für euer Bemühen.
mfg Timo0804


----------



## timo0804 (7. Juni 2005)

Leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen,
aber trotzdem bedanke ich mich für euer Bemühen.
mfg Timo0804


----------



## UMC (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

stand vor wenigen Wochen vor dem selben Problem. Wenn es sich um ein Frontpanel wie hier http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/client/0,39024539,10000370,00.htm handelt, so kann ich zumindest ein bisschen weiterhelfen.

USB, Audio und Video habe ich ausgemessen, siehe:
http://forum.geizhals.at/files/6940/Medion Titanium MD 3001 Pinout.doc

lg
UMC


----------



## thomas1701 (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo, wenn du noch die Original-HD vom MD 3000 hast, findest du die Anleitung hier:
"D:\Tools\Ihr PC\MD3000.chm"
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Haentjens (28. Juli 2005)

Ich habe die original Motherboardanleiting in PDF-format auf English. Kontaktieren sie mir auf herwig.haentjens@pandora.be, dann kan ich die Anleitung mailen. Grösse 2,55 MB in ZIP-format
Herwig


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2005)

Sie?!  
So förmlich sind wir hier nicht.


----------

